
Canada's ex-defense minister: Aliens would give us more tech if we'd stop wars - fortepianissimo
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57616630-71/canadas-ex-defense-minister-aliens-would-give-us-more-tech-if-wed-stop-wars/?part=rss&tag=feed&subj=TechnicallyIncorrect&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+hacker-news-feed+%28Hacker+News%29
======
alan_cx
I guess I look at things differently.... I was actually expecting.... hoping
for someone suggesting that if we focused our technological development on
defending against hypothetical aliens, but more realistically start with
something to deal with potential Earth colliding asteroids, we'd make some
useful technological gains.

Ho hum...

------
rbanffy
I feel sorry for the guy. Really. To make such a fool of himself in such a
public forum...

------
NameNickHN
Sounds too good to be true.

